
Google releases 53 gender fluid emoji - sahin-boydas
https://www.fastcompany.com/90343461/google-releases-gender-fluid-emoji
======
flukus
If we'd just kept to the round yellow faces that represent everyone and no one
in particular we wouldn't be in this mess :)

~~~
stunt
Just imagine how much man-hour, money, and energy have been allocated to
actually turning emojis into a race and gender problem. And next to that is
all the mental overhead for people when they want to use these emojis with
different skin tones and genders these days.

~~~
pxue
Truely we've became a race of bureaucrats and "artists". Unfit to do any
productive work.

------
bdz
Investigating the Potential for Miscommunication Using Emoji

[https://grouplens.org/blog/investigating-the-potential-
for-m...](https://grouplens.org/blog/investigating-the-potential-for-
miscommunication-using-emoji/)

[https://grouplens.org/site-
content/uploads/Emoji_Interpretat...](https://grouplens.org/site-
content/uploads/Emoji_Interpretation_Paper.pdf)

------
chomp
Feels like an overly dressed article for what amounts to "Google now allows
haircuts for emojis". Also I had a laugh at the swimmer emoji. I guess they
could have a different hair style under their swim cap.

Tangentially related, Does anyone else have a problem seeing these graphically
dense emojis? I find myself always squinting for anything other than the
iconic emojis. It's pretty telling that even the article itself has to blow
them up to show the details.

~~~
lykr0n
I found the only emojis I use are on Telegram as a shortcut to find a sticker
I want. I've never seen an emoji larger than 64x64px anywhere outside of
source documents.

99.9% of people, at most, use the basic emojis if any at all. In my book, this
is just for Google to get "woke" points.

------
LyndsySimon
Am I missing something? These don’t seem to have anything to do with “gender
fluid”, which to my knowledge means someone whose gender is not static (and
not even necessarily non-binary).

These just seem like emojis without assigned or assignable gender. If
anything, this is the gender analogue to race’s Simpson yellow skin.

~~~
acct1771
How's Apu fit into the "yellow is neutral" thought, here?

~~~
whamlastxmas
You'll note they removed Apu from the show.

